# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  A Step Towards Inception with Dreams read by brain scanner - Next Big Future

## Dream Guide Team

Next Big Future*A Step Towards Inception with Dreams read by brain scanner**Next Big Future*"A *lucid dream* is simply a dream in which you realise you're dreaming," says Dresler. The rare ability to "wake up" while still in a dream and be in control of their actions  and their dreams  makes lucid dreamers a real asset to dream researchers: *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

TopNews Arab Emirates*Scientists Claim to Track Brain Activities during Dreaming**TopNews Arab Emirates*The scientists have carried out the research with the help of subjects who acquire good consciousness, even while *dreaming*, along with potential to modify the content of their *dream*. Such people are popularly known as *lucid* dreamers. *...***

----------


## Dream Guide Team

PsychCentral.com*Scientists Take Steps Toward Dream Reading**Technorati*Martin Dresler of the Max Planck Institute of Psychiatry is interested in investigating brain activity at the moment a dreamer becomes lucid.The *lucid dreamer* gains insight into a very complex state: sleeping, dreaming, but being consciously aware of *...**Lucid* Dreamers, MRI Provide Window Into DreamsPsychCentral.comScientists Measure *Dream* ContentBioscience TechnologyScientists Map and Measure Dreams for the First TimeInternational Business TimesGreaterKashmir.com (press release)*all 7 news articles »*

----------


## AURON

Merged, and bumped.

----------

